# Maximale Leitungslänge und maximale Busteilnehmer



## Dominik HM (8 April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

warum sind die Leitungslängen und Busteilnehmer in Bussystemen beschränkt? Was ich herausgefunden habe ist, das bei manchen Bussystemen die Spannungsversorgung der Systemgeräte nur für eine bestimmt Anzahl an Busteilnehmer ausreicht. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Cassandra (8 April 2020)

Hallo Domi,

praktisch alles unterliegt gewissen Beschränkungen.

Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer bei Bus-Systemen, sind durch die Daten-Übertragungs-Geschwindigkeit und Adressierbarkeit beschränkt.
Sollte das Bus-System auch noch die Teilnehmer mit Energie versorgen, dann kommt die Leistungs-Beschränkung hinzu.

Bei vielen Foren-Teilnehmern ist das Wissen beschränkt. Das lässt sich aber durch den Austausch und Lernen erweitern.

Wichtig ist nur, dass die Fragen nicht allzu beschränkt sind. 
Wenn man erst nachfragen muss, was genau die Frage war, macht es keinen Spaß…

LG Cassandra

PS: Willkommen im SPS-Forum


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 April 2020)

Dominik HM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> warum sind die Leitungslängen und Busteilnehmer in Bussystemen beschränkt? Was ich herausgefunden habe ist, das bei manchen Bussystemen die Spannungsversorgung der Systemgeräte nur für eine bestimmt Anzahl an Busteilnehmer ausreicht.
> 
> ...



Steigende Leitungslänge = steigender Leitungswiderstand

Begrenzung der Teilnehmer kann viele Gründe haben. z.B. bei günstigeren CPU´s werden sie künstlich kleiner gesetzt, damit
man bei vielen Teilnehmern einen größeren CPU-Typ nehmen muss. Bzw. eine Beschränkung aufgrund der Anzahl verfügbarer IP Adressen
innerhalb des IP-Kreis ( 255 oder 254 maximal )


----------



## Faceman (8 April 2020)

Dominik HM schrieb:


> ...für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit an der Hochschule München möchte ich...



Also Sorry, Hochschule München und dann so eine Frage???




Dominik HM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> warum sind die Leitungslängen und Busteilnehmer in Bussystemen beschränkt? Was ich herausgefunden habe ist, das bei manchen Bussystemen die Spannungsversorgung der Systemgeräte nur für eine bestimmt Anzahl an Busteilnehmer ausreicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominik HM (9 April 2020)

Hallo Cassandra,
Hallo DeltaMikeAir,

vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Antworten. Eine beschränkte Frage mit einer einfachen Antwort bringt mir am Anfang eines neuen Themengebiets meistens mehr als eine ausführliche Literatur. Habe gerade nur das Forum um einzelne Fragen zu stellen, wenn ich wenig über Google finde. Im Oktober habe ich meine erste Schulung. Das wird mein letzter Beitrag hier gewesen sein. Ich möchte mich nicht nach einer Frage schlecht fühlen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (9 April 2020)

Dominik HM schrieb:


> Das wird mein letzter Beitrag hier gewesen sein. Ich möchte mich nicht nach einer Frage schlecht fühlen.


Willst Du da nicht besser einen anderen Beruf lernen, einen Beruf wo Du garantiert nie nicht mit anderen Leuten zu tun haben wirst? In unserem Beruf wirst Du dauernd mit anderen Leuten zu tun haben, die Dich nicht verstehen und die sich selber auch nicht so ausdrücken können daß man zweifelsfrei versteht was die wollen. Die dann auch gerne unsachlich und überheblich werden, um ihre Unwissenheit nicht zuzugeben. Wenn man dann auch noch so ein Sensibelchen ist - keine gute Voraussetzung ... 

Entspann Dich mal. Frohe und gesunde Ostern!

Harald


----------

